# Jobs in Dubai without a degree??



## ScottUK (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi

I'm a 26yo Lawyer from England, just been to Dubai for a couple of interviews and am hoping to have at least one offer within the next week.

Having looked at the cost of living over there its become obvious that my wife will need to get a job over there, at least to start with. She has looked on the net but says most vacancies require someone with a degree, which she hasn't got. She does have 8 years of customer service (Estate Agency) and admin (Civil Service) experience and is looking for an admin or PA role, but would consider alternatives (maybe retail or hospitality?).

Can someone give me any advise on a) the liklihood of her being able to get a job, b) the type of jobs available / salaries and c) the best way to go about finding a job for her.

Kind Regards

Scott


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

She will be fine, there are a zillion PA jobs over here. Depending on nationality (i am sorry to say) she could earn anything from 8000dhs a month to 15000dhs a month.

www.monstergulf.com is a good website to start looking.


----------

